# Shell Housekeeping Fees?



## Maple_Leaf (May 29, 2012)

I understand that Shell charges for additional housekeeping credits.  How much are they at Carriage Hills and Foxhunt?  I would be interested in short golf trips to these locations.

Sheesh, there's more transparency in the Kremlin than Shell Vacation Club.


----------



## chellej (May 29, 2012)

Didn't copy well but hopefully you can figure it out

HOUSEKEEPING FEES

Number of Points in Membership

Number of Housekeepings Included

0 to 5,999	2 per Membership
6,000 to 11,999	4 per Membership
12,000 or Greater	6 per Membership
SVC Elite® Member	unlimited housekeeping
HOME CLUB

Hotel/Studio/
Studio Loft

1Bedroom/
1 Bedroom Deluxe

2 Bedroom

3 Bedroom

Americana

$37

$47

$69*

N/A

Hawaii

$53

$74

$95

$116

Pacific (CAD)

$58

$58

N/A

N/A

West

$37

$42

$53

$69

AFFILIATED RESORT

Hotel/Studio/
Studio Loft

1Bedroom/
1 Bedroom Deluxe

2 Bedroom

3 Bedroom

Carriage Hills Resort / Carriage Ridge Resort (CAD)

$42

$58

$79

N/A

Harbor Vacations Club

N/A

$47

$47

N/A

Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A

Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just booked a four-night stay late October for Shell Peacock Suites.  Not the greatest place, but it's cheap to stay there weeknights, and I booked M-Th nights, checkout is on Friday.  I am using a very small # of points for this trip.  

Here is my cost: 
400 Shell Points = less than $80 total for the entire four nights, plus the $10 per night for valet parking, which is mandatory. 
$0 housekeeping because I get six free housekeeping per year as an owner of 12,225 points
I will get daily housekeeping, and a king bed.  What else could I want?  $80 for four nights!!!  

The rest is going to cost me: $250 RT air each of us, and car rental for five days.  Yeah, that's the expense right there.  Already have our annual Premier passes for free parking at Disneyland.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 19, 2012)

Cindy,
I'm sure you know about Peacock as basically just a motel.
If Disney is your big thing, you may not need a car.
The Anaheim Resort Transit goes from Peacock to the parks.

But, if you wanna venture around - you'll need a car for sure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, we stayed there once before.  I didn't mind it, but Rick didn't like it.  When I told him how little this four nights would cost, he was on board with it.  We had two full beds and not a king last time.  This time we are guaranteed a king bed.  That makes a lot of difference to us.  The noise level is a bit annoying, but for $80 I can deal.  

Yes, I am thinking of forgetting the rental car.  Rick is the logistics and maps person.  I will put him to thinking about it.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 20, 2012)

Cindy, hope I am not getting too far from shell housekeeping fees but I never rent a car for Anaheim.  The super shuttle from SNA is reliable and reasonable;
code UYR59 gets you $3.00 off and they are having a special this summer where the second person rides for $5 Super Shuttle: Ride SuperShuttle® June 1 through August 31, 2012, and additional passengers ride for just $5 each. Plus, earn 50 bonus points as a Southwest Airlines® Rapid Rewards® Member. That's a total of 200 Rapid Rewards Points each way, 400 roundtrip! Summer Lifts Family Fare Sale is valid for residential, shared ride van service only. Phone reservations are excluded from this offer. Not valid with hotel fares or any other discount offers. Visit our site for full details and participating locations. The Peacock has the best ART pickup schedule in town. Judith

OOPS:  The $5 sale is just for residential.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2012)

We are thinking public transit for the entire trip.  Maybe I am just being naive to think it would work for us.  But we aren't taking any major luggage or anything.  I need to get Rick to leave his gigantic laptop case at home.  He should stick his laptop into his small carryon.  I am not even going to bring a purse.  No need for any of that.  We need our tickets and a few clothes.


----------

